# What's your thought on the 2016 National Painting Contractors Estimators book?



## Showtime (Dec 10, 2016)

Greetings PT would anyone care to share the personal reviews on the 2016 National Painting Contractors Estimators book? Im interested in knowing the national mid range of pricing. I checked out the pre download but its like having popcorn with no butter. I noticed theres a 2017 copy thats out of stock so I figured I would source around and check out pros opinions.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Dan Gleason was a great estimator the book is a guide not a bible . Read the whole book not just the pricing. His aim was to help the reader get idea of how to attain and input there (own) production rates. :thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've read a few books on pricing and always revert back to what I have used that works for us.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I've been comparing my bids to homewyse lately. That's where my repaint constomers are checking prices. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I used the 2004 version way back in the day. Its definitely a good guide to get you in the ballpark for production. Example, you are asked to estimate brush/roll 6200 sq ft of block wall. You *may* have an idea of how long it would take, but cross reference to the book and see what the national average is. 
I basically used it for unknown production rates, never really for pricing. Still worth what you would pay for it IMHO.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I think it burns well under kindling...does that count?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

That is the best read I found. Its how I base my estimating system from. The books estimating numbers are fine but you will fine tune based on your history. If you follow the formula its pretty simple to adjust based on surface. And no need to buy the most current book, get any past issue and the info is the same.


----------



## Showtime (Dec 10, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> That is the best read I found. Its how I base my estimating system from. The books estimating numbers are fine but you will fine tune based on your history. If you follow the formula its pretty simple to adjust based on surface. And no need to buy the most current book, get any past issue and the info is the same.


Hi Mike thanks for the advice. Your in Esco? I use to live in SD worked for Mike at MC Painting when I got in the biz. Haha small world! BTW your right I noticed the "same literature is used while skimming through a few sample downloads from pervious years Would you mind dropping your copy in zip?


----------



## Showtime (Dec 10, 2016)

AngieM said:


> I've been comparing my bids to homewyse lately. That's where my repaint constomers are checking prices.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Ya when I use to do residential Homewyse was my goto source. Now I'm doing stricktly high volume commercial & industrial and I get invites to bids using takeoffs of blueprints from companies nationwide. I'm trying to finding the "national" mid-range average. Right now I'm circulating around 2.40 - 2.80 $ per SqFt.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Showtime said:


> Hi Mike thanks for the advice. Your in Esco? I use to live in SD worked for Mike at MC Painting when I got in the biz. Haha small world! BTW your right I noticed the "same literature is used while skimming through a few sample downloads from pervious years Would you mind dropping your copy in zip?


Great company!! My rep is their rep too.

I actually bought the book in print form, can't find it now? I need to get another copy.


----------

